# Fat binders.........???



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

It's a slow Sunday, as per usual so have been reading up on fat binders etc. as I like to keep in the know - as much as possible anyway:whistling:.

I was just wondering if anyone here has ever used/is using (or knows people who have/are using) any type of fat binders and what kind of results they've had.

Here's a couple of links for clarity:

http://www.dietpillswatchdog.com/xls-medical-fat-binder/

http://buyproactolplus.co.uk/do-fat-binders-work.html

They seem a bit pricey. Just thought they could potentially be useful when cutting.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

So they bind to the fat in your stomach to stop it being absorbed by the body by roughly 27 percent?? 2 things.

Why bother eating it in the first place?

and

When will people learn fat isnt the major problem, all this fat is bad for you tosh...


----------



## Porkchop (May 24, 2012)

In America, these products have been abused by people. Not the over counter stuff, but you can get prescribed these fat binders that are really strong. They use them for people who have a bad diet and are obese, so they can lose weight. But they get abused because people using them (can't remember the exact percentage amount, but it was high) don't bother changing their diet at all, in fact they saw it as a REASON to eat badly! There was this one guy who had to wear a nappy all the time because he was just discharging fat <retch>

So yeah, they're awesome! Lol


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Sounds weird. Just another cheat for all these mad obese people. Like gastric bands, just put down the fork, Fattys lol


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Just seen an ad on TV (channel 4) for "XLS medical". The promotion push must be on.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've heard some very unpleasant things about these. I saw programme on it where women suffered from anal leakage :scared: They had yellowy orangey stuff coming out that was essentially the fat. I'd personally steer well clear for that reason alone. But also because it's hardly a long term solution. The long term solution is to change your eating habits because unless you plan to use the fat burners indefinately, at some point you have reduce your fat intake.

- - - Updated - - -



User Name said:


> Just seen an ad on TV (channel 4) for "XLS medical". The promotion push must be on.


Yeah I've been seeing that. No mention of the side effects on the ad though eh! :no:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Katy said:


> I've heard some very unpleasant things about these. I saw programme on it where women suffered from anal leakage :scared: They had yellowy orangey stuff coming out that was essentially the fat. I'd personally steer well clear for that reason alone. But also because it's hardly a long term solution. The long term solution is to change your eating habits because unless you plan to use the fat burners indefinately, at some point you have reduce your fat intake.





Katy said:


> Yeah I've been seeing that. No mention of the side effects on the ad though eh! :no:


damn thats not something you want while at work


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

i was taking these years ago and was out with a mate playing pool. i reached over the table to pot the black and low behold i unearthed an almighty fart and followed through. still got mental scar now of me scuffling to the toilets and leaving a trickle of orange sh^t behind me. and no i didnt pot the black pmsl


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> damn thats not something you want while at work


Indeed! One woman decribed when she was waiting in the car for her child to come out of school when she realised she had some leaking! And there was nothing she could do about it. Horrible! Sounds nasty and indignified. Yet, the majority of the women in the programme were happy to still use it because their desire for being slim was greater than their indignity. I'd rather just sort my diet out to be honest!


----------

